# ترنيمة " خليني المس توبك " بجد ترنيمة تحفة تعزية لكل حزين



## marmora jesus (10 مارس 2010)

ترنيمة " خليني المس توبك "
بجد ترنيمة تحفة جدا ياريت الكل يسمعها

شكر خاص لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل من تأليف و تلحين و توزيع و اداء صوتي و انتاج

تمثيل
مونيكا الفونس
شيري ناجي
مايكل سامح
اميره نبيل
ميرنا سوريال
مايكل ثروت
بولا وليم
مرقس ثروت

مكياج / فادي النجار

تصوير / مرقس ثروت
جورج سليمان

مونتاج و جرافيك / فادي ماهر

فكرة و اخراج / مينا خليل

شكر خاص للقس / يوأنس سليمان

​

ده لينك التحميل ( اوديو )

http://www.4shared.com/file/238487536/b5c0c461/alms_tobak_small_OUTPUT.html


ده لينك الكليب بتاعها

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125521​


----------



## dracula_2006 (21 مارس 2010)

فيديو كليب ترنيمة ( خليني ألمس توبك ) تمثل فريق حياه جديده مطرانيه طنطا -

اضغط هنا​

او
اضغط هنا​


----------



## 7ob elmase7 (28 مارس 2010)

بجد الترنيمه روووووووووووعه ميرسى جداااااااااااااا وربنا يبارك اللى شاركو فيها


----------



## سامح2800 (28 مارس 2010)

بجد الترنيمه جميلةجدأأ الرب يعوض تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للترنيمه الرائعه والمجهود الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا قمر*
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

dracula_2006 قال:


> فيديو كليب ترنيمة ( خليني ألمس توبك ) تمثل فريق حياه جديده مطرانيه طنطا -
> 
> اضغط هنا​
> او
> اضغط هنا​


 

ميرسي لمرورك ولاضافتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## nermeen1 (27 مايو 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

7ob elmase7 قال:


> بجد الترنيمه روووووووووووعه ميرسى جداااااااااااااا وربنا يبارك اللى شاركو فيها


 

ميرسي لمرورك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

7ob elmase7 قال:


> بجد الترنيمه روووووووووووعه ميرسى جداااااااااااااا وربنا يبارك اللى شاركو فيها




ميرسي لمرورك سامح
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للترنيمه الرائعه والمجهود الرب يبارككم​*


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي 
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *الرب يباركك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

